
A Time to Fast - cyanbane
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/11/a-time-to-fast.html
======
nabla9
>calorie restriction in rats increased lifespan, sometimes by as much as 50%.

Important distinction to be made:

1\. Calorie restriction that significantly increases the lifespan compared to
the typical lifespan.

2\. Calorie restriction increasing the healthy lifespan and helping individual
to live longer (avoiding diseases and healthy ageing).

The first type effect seems to have inverse relation to the size or typical
lifespan of the animal. Very long increase of lifespan for C. Elegans,
significant increase in mice, much smaller effect on humans. You can't expect
to to get 50% improvement and live to 130 years with calorie restriction.

